# Sleeping better on the "Hind Milk" plan?



## MarigoldB (Oct 11, 2002)

For want of a better name...!

I read on Kellymom.com the following advice:

Quote:

Nurse often in the hours leading up to bedtime (at least every 1-2 hours) on the same side *only* to encourage the baby to "tank up" and to help him take in more of the richer and slower to digest hindmilk. When he wakes at night, nurse on the OTHER breast all night, again so that his intake of the higher-calorie hindmilk is greater.
I'm trying it tonight...anyone else try this? What were your results?

TIA!


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

Huh. I've never heard of this before. Wonder who thought that one up? I have seen good things on Kelly's page, but this is bad advice to give as a cure-all for sleep "problems." What age baby is it supposed to be for?

In the evening hours, say from 4 PM on, most mom's milk supply is naturally lower and higher in fat, IN BOTH BREASTS, than earlier in the day. Many many newborn's nursing patterns refect this, as they will nurse almost non-stop for a period of 3 or 4 hours, sometime in the evening hours. Right side, left side, 10 minute mini-nap. Right side, left side, right side again, fuss for 20 mins, be happy for 10, nurse again, and so on. Limiting a newborn to one side only (unless you are SURE you have the overactive letdown, foremilk/hindmilk imbalance problems) could have a bad effect on your milk supply.

As you sleep, your body rests and gradually your body starts to get in line to producing the "morning milk," which is higher in water and sugar content. but how in the middle of the night are yo going to determine this? If you are only giving one breast all night, you may get painfully engorged on the unused breast. Which could lead to plugged ducts or mastitis.


----------



## MarigoldB (Oct 11, 2002)

I should have just PMd DaryLLL and saved myself the trouble!!!

I SECOND what DaryLLL knew by instinct: very bad plan!

DS woke up MORE with this effort than he normally does! Also, I got only to about 1am before clogging started on the unused side. I quickly went back to the "tried and true" method and things settled into a much better sleep time.

Definitely bad advice--don't follow it!

No age was given, but I think it was for someone older than a newborn, but still--it just doesn't work!


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by DaryLLL_
*

In the evening hours, say from 4 PM on, most mom's milk supply is naturally lower and higher in fat,.*
LOL! Just reread what I wrote. how could milk be lower and higher in fat simultaneously? I meant to say, lower in quantity and higher in fat!

Interesting experiment. Bad advice. Could you email Kelly and have her rethink that advice?


----------

